# NSCC ISO IV



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer IV*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/31/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Title of Position: Institution Security Officer IV
Grade: 15 , AFSCME Unit position
Campus Location: Lynn Campus
Work Schedule: 10:30pm-6:30am (3rd shift) days off to be determine*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:*
To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering statistics, forms and reports; assists with the oversight of the parking control program, provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required. Provide direct supervision over, assign work to, and review the performance of security personnel.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Exercise direct supervision over, assign work to, conducts preliminary internal investigations, and reviews the performance of security personnel. 
Coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Supervise staff, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.
Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Prepares general reports and logs including statistic analysis in an effort to enhance safety and security services to the college community.
Inspects facilities systems and safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to students and the general public.
Assist with the oversight of the parking control program, including ticketing.
Screens persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Conduct roll calls or inspections of personnel and equipment.
Serve as liaison between administrative and security personnel and coordinate activity with other agencies. 
Perform related duties such as issuing and accounting for supplies, tools and equipment; and maintaining personnel records such as attendance, overtime rosters, payroll information, leave records, etc. 
Performs other related duties.

*Requirements:*

Applicants must have at least (A) two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:
An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required experience.
A Bachelor's degree or higher with a major in police science, law enforcement, or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*
The ability to supervise Institution Security Officers of lower grades.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents.
Ability to conduct preliminary internal investigations
Ability to operate two-way radios is required.
Ability to prepare general reports, and statistical information 
Ability to exercise sound judgment
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations
Ability to understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Excellent interpersonal skills
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems
Ability to become DCJIS Certified. 
Finalists will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent and present a copy of their driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
*COVID VACCINATION REQUIREMENT:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all North Shore Community College students, faculty and
staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent
upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record
verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department.

*Additional Information:*
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED:* Campus Police Lieutenant
*SALARY:* $44,390.06 - $62,381.28 with fringe benefits. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at this salary, step #1 of the range or as adjusted in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement. Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
*APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS:*
Submit resume and cover letter no later than April 15th, 2022 outlining how your experience meets the qualifications of the position.
*STARTING DATE:* ASAP

*Application Instructions:*
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


----------

